# Everything you need to know about Conformation



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Excellent read if you have the time.

almost covers everything you would want to know about GSD standard, movement, conformation etc.

Written by Australian SV GSD judge Lothar Quoll



http://www.gsdcouncilaustralia.org/...he-Anatomy-of-the-dog-Basic-Knowledge-web.pdf 

Happy reading


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Great article with several photos and illustations. Especially interesting was the section on the early herding dogs and then the breeding of the gsd to standard.


----------

